# Paralympic question - arena free-for-all?



## stimpy (26 July 2012)

I realise that we are all getting super excited about the Olympics starting but I have a question about the paras...

I have tickets for a couple of the para dressage days but there are no seat numbers on the tickets. Will the arena seating just be a free-for-all?


----------

